# LED flower room larry og



## orangesunshine (Aug 13, 2014)

just swapped out 2-1k hps lights for these LED lights---will fill the tray with 15 larry og in the next couple days---pull up a chair---grab a beer---help yourself to the hash pipe on the table

 

View attachment IMG_0274.JPG


View attachment IMG_0268.JPG


View attachment IMG_0271.JPG


----------



## P Jammers (Aug 13, 2014)

What kind of beer ya got in the fridge?


----------



## MR1 (Aug 14, 2014)

Wow , looks great . What will you have for actual watts in there? Good luck on your led grow .


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 14, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Wow , looks great . What will you have for actual watts in there? Good luck on your led grow .



thanks for stopping bye MR1---each light is supposed to be equivalent to 400w---so theoretically the room went from 2k watts to 2400 watts---but is actually still under lit as the foot print from the LED's is much more narrow than the HPS

therefore---2 more of these lights would be appropriate for full coverage in this 4 x 8 tray


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 14, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> What kind of beer ya got in the fridge?



rocky mountain bouquet beer---but i make a beer run just for you tho---whatcha want


----------



## MR1 (Aug 14, 2014)

Should be a good show.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh yea....   Im tuned in but with a much smaller bucket of popcorn then PJ....  :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2014)

I too am tuned in, but with a big ole pipe full!  Beautiful room Orange, so happy for you.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 14, 2014)

So, I am sitting here this morning with a nice cup of fresh brewed coffee with a nice little shot of Irish Cream just loading my first bowl ever of Larry OG.  I took a test bud a few days ago and dried it.  I took it at 8 weeks (as per Cali-Connections flowering times) to take advantage of that 60% sativa in her.  It seems somehow appropriate that I am smoking my first hit of Larry while reading a Larry thread...

Your space looks great.  I can't wait to see how your LEDs do.  How big is your space there that 2400W keeps you underlit?


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 14, 2014)

perfect timing thg---thanks for stopping bye---i call your larry og and raise you some cherry kush

to answer your question about being under lit---if you look at the pic with the LED"s on---you will see some shading on the floor on the tray between where the lights are shining---this is why i say i am under lit---no huge reflector spreading the light foot print---tray is 4 x 8

i may have actually mis-spoke and mis-represented the actual wattage but did qualify the comparison by using the word "thoretically"---as you know the lighting measurements of LED wattage are not equivalent to those of HID---so when i figure out how to compare apples to apples and i know what the heck i'm talking about---i'll get back to you


----------



## Locked (Aug 14, 2014)

You know I am in...


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 17, 2014)

i'm n...


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 20, 2014)

first night on the 12/12---approx wattage on these lights is 1080---plants are in 2 gal plastic bags in my regularly amended soil 

View attachment IMG_0275.JPG


View attachment IMG_0282.JPG


----------



## MR1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Let the show begin, looks good Orange.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2014)

Pink mojo! looking good.  What is the distance from your plants to the lights?


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 20, 2014)

hi RB---thanks for stopping in---canopy is all over the place---i have some lights as close as 6-8" and others as far as 20-24"

freaking me out having all that open floor space


----------



## chazmaine420 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey OS can you tell us about the lights. What brand? where you got them? what they cost? and what made you decide to make the big switch? 
I ask because I'm considering doing it myself.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 21, 2014)

chazmaine420 said:


> Hey OS can you tell us about the lights. What brand? where you got them? what they cost? and what made you decide to make the big switch?
> I ask because I'm considering doing it myself.



all i can say about the lights is they are not available for sale on the open market quite yet---therefore no name, no cost, and i'm just a tester

made the switch cause of curiosity and just a leap of faith really---imo these things are gonna eventually take over the hid market----simple math really

stay tuned to see how things turn out with this run before you invest---there are many unsavory and crooked led manufacturers out there making false claims---beware


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Aug 28, 2014)

:hubba:  :watchplant:  :48:


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 28, 2014)

I`m on my sixth grow using LED`s. Think they do a great job and I too believe they are the way to go. Start up cost is high, but they cost much less to run. Not to mention the heat issues or lack there of. Must say that I have some heat issues during the hot weather, 85 + degree days. This is due to having my grow room very well insulated for winter time growing. Grow year round. Cannot imagine the heat issues with "hot running" lights. Need to add that my room is built in my garage, up off the floor. Inside is 7'x7'x7'. Use the back half to grow in. So my lights cover a 3'x7' area. Have 2 Advanced Diamond Series 300`s.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 28, 2014)

thanks for stopping in yooper

not much to report at 8 days on the 12/12 but a bit of new growth, stretching and preflowers

temps are no cooler than when i was running the 2k hps simply because the air exchange in the room is over the top---whatever the temps OD are what i get ID

when i set these new lights up i did some upgrades in the room and according to the weather forecast it looks like i'll be trying out the a/c to cool the room soon enough

:smoke1:


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 28, 2014)

Gonna keep up with your grow. I`ve got some 3 week old babies vegging now. 11 of 12 seeds sprouted, 2 strains in 2 different soils.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 28, 2014)

Yep, putting my chair firmly right >>>> here


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 28, 2014)

glad to have along for the ride dr green fang


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 29, 2014)

:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 29, 2014)

Dr. G,
Pass it this way, please. Would enjoy a toke on that.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 30, 2014)

Indeed, here you go!  

:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## bozzo420 (Aug 30, 2014)

I can't wait .  I'll be following.   your name brings back fond memories. In 1970 as I walked to the plane going to Viet Nam.....I took my last 2 ..lol  good  memories.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 3, 2014)

:lama:13 days on the 12/12---trimmed some lower runners this morning---broke out the tomato cages to keep the longer branches from going sideways and stay focused on the light---did a precautionary spray of some forbid just after these pics were taken because i been in and out of other grows and don't want to take any chances---got lucky and knocked down a caterpillar and a honey bee---looks like from here on out i be in the set it and forget it mode---added perlite at the transplant---i'll be feeding the myco colony some feed grade molasses and a few other organic flowering boosters when it comes to me---other than that---these babies be harvested in another 40 some odd days and that be all i got today 

View attachment IMG_0285.JPG


View attachment IMG_0286.JPG


View attachment IMG_0288.JPG


View attachment IMG_0289.JPG


View attachment IMG_0294.JPG


View attachment IMG_0295.JPG


View attachment IMG_0296.JPG


View attachment IMG_0297.JPG


View attachment IMG_0298.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2014)

Those pictures are pretty trippy when your stoned. I like the LED shots. Looking good my friend.


----------



## MR1 (Sep 3, 2014)

Orange, are your plants stretching much under your lights? My plants do not stretch much under my light. Bud shots soon.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 3, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Those pictures are pretty trippy when your stoned.



Yeah, right... when AREN'T you stoned?

LMAO


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Yeah, right... when AREN'T you stoned?
> 
> LMAO




I was going to say I am not stoned when i am sleeping, but that is not true, i usually have a little RSO on board then, so point well taken. LOL  But last night i was extra stoned and the pic's did look trippy, i stand by my statement. lol


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 3, 2014)

OK, I get it now.... the pics look trippy when you're _extra _stoned. LMAO

Just pullin' your chain. xxox


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2014)

Exactly!


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 3, 2014)

Garden lookin` good. Yeah, the LED`s sure do make it look trippy. Always put on sunglasses before entering my grow room and shutting off the LED`s. No sunglasses means you will see everything with a green cast when you exit the room. Pictures taken with the LED`s on leave you seeing red or blue or purple pictures. Peace.


----------



## P Jammers (Sep 3, 2014)

Looking real good for only 2 weeks in. I am however out of popcorn.

Grabbing another brew, got any chips and salsa?


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 3, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> Looking real good for only 2 weeks in. I am however out of popcorn.
> 
> Grabbing another brew, got any chips and salsa?



hahaha PJ---i just finished the chips and salsa---i can offer u a beer tho---thanks for popping in


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 6, 2014)

Your plants look great orange...Forget the beer, I'll have some of your namesake.  Talk about  tripping on some led's.  lol


----------



## Locked (Sep 6, 2014)

Looking good orange. I like the tomato cages.


----------



## P Jammers (Sep 6, 2014)

Good news






Help yourself!
:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 21, 2014)

Gotta come along on this ride.  I'm hoping to switch over to LED after this grow.  Doing the research now.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 26, 2014)

36 days on the 12/12 

View attachment IMG_0323.JPG


View attachment IMG_0322.JPG


View attachment IMG_0326.JPG


View attachment IMG_0325.JPG


View attachment IMG_0324_1.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 26, 2014)

How long flowering Orange?   The veg looks great and the baby buds will start putting on weight any minute.


----------



## MR1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Looks good Orange.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 26, 2014)

thanks mr1

36 days flowering rb

thanks for stopping in


----------



## Locked (Sep 26, 2014)

Looking good orange. Keep on keeping on.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 22, 2014)

:48:


----------



## betterbud (Oct 23, 2014)

hello, i just joined this forum and i was wanting to know where you got your tray that them babies are in


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 23, 2014)

The tray comes with the nachos and salsa.

Oh, that tray...uh, er um, sorry.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 23, 2014)

Oooooh you guys have nachos?


----------



## Locked (Oct 23, 2014)

Did somebody say Nachos?


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 23, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> Oooooh you guys have nachos?


Sure, post #41.

Yummy


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 23, 2014)

Don't forget the Corona. 

View attachment KapsCoronaBand.gif


----------

